# Another 40-lb flathead from the scioto



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I am having a very lucky year This fish weighed exactly 40-lbs and I caught it on cut frozen shad.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

1 fish is luck. 1 trophy a month indicates more than luck.

It seems the more you fish the better your catches are.

That picture reminds me of the chiggers Misfit didn't know he had till I asked him


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

dood! why do you keep taking us to all the crappy holes!?????!??


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Very nice fish. Congrats.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Forgot to mention, Mellon got to net it!!!!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Way to go Jack, great lookin' fish!


----------



## Chuck P. (Apr 8, 2004)

Only in my wildest dreams. Great catch!


----------



## HRCats (Oct 3, 2005)

Congrats Jack!! Here's my big catch from last night!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Im glad to see the "Teacher" is still teaching Mellon how to do it.. I know a while back you were getting depressed over a lack of catching but it is paying off, Im headed out tonight, I hope to get lucky enough to get one over 10 lbs, a 40, Id have to retire my equipment after that... 
Nicely done guys! 

Salmonid


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Good work, great fish. I keep saying that I'm gonna go cattin'....but keep going after carp.


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

Nice Fishy, congrats on that and continuing to keep the slump at bay. S


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Congrats what a fish!! hope to catch another on my crappie rod likei did little while back. Had a big cat on first of this week at Alum on jig again turned boat around cuople times before finally pullin off. Keep up the good work looks like mellon is handy to have around for netting!!


----------



## 01mercLS (Oct 28, 2006)

nice fish.


----------



## flintlock (May 30, 2006)

Congrats on that fine flathead!

wess


----------



## schwing343 (Apr 11, 2006)

never caught a big cat like that.....how is the fight??


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

fishslim said:


> Congrats what a fish!! hope to catch another on my crappie rod likei did little while back. Had a big cat on first of this week at Alum on jig again turned boat around cuople times before finally pullin off. Keep up the good work looks like mellon is handy to have around for netting!!


I had the same thing happen at Alum, only from shore. I had a minnow about two feet down under a bobber, right next to shore. I pretty much forgot about it until the rod nearly went into the water. Luckily I had situated right so that a fish would have to take a full 5gal. bucket too. Ended up being a nice fat channel cat.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

I see flatbottle Jack and his pal mellon head are doing just fine without DA KING'S guidance..... brings back fond memories fellows..... nice going Jackson !!! DA KING !!!


----------

